# Hoy se celebra el Día de la Radiodifusión argentina



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2012)

*Hoy 27/08 se celebra el Día de la Radiodifusión Argentina*


Un 27 de agosto de 1920 la Sociedad Radio Argentina, por boca de Enrique Telémaco Susini, efectuó en Buenos Aires la primera transmisión radiofónica realizada en el país, con la difusión de Parsifal de Richard Wagner.

​
Fue el 27 de agosto de 1920 cuando la Sociedad Radio Argentina, por boca de Enrique Telémaco Susini, efectúa en Buenos Aires la primera transmisión radiofónica realizada en el país, con la difusión de Parsifal de Richard Wagner. 

Dicha transmisión, es considerada, por muchos, como la primera emisión de radio programada de la historia, ya que todas las emisiones anteriores tenían un carácter experimental. 

 Los autores de la hazaña técnica y artística fueron el médico Enrique Susini, junto con sus amigos, los estudiantes Miguel Mujica, César Guerrico y Luis Romero Carranza, todos entusiastas radioexperimentadores fascinados por los últimos descubrimientos e inventos sobre las ondas hertzianas. 


 Con un pequeño micrófono, un transmisor de escasa potencia (6W) y las antenas en los techos del teatro Coliseo de la ciudad de Buenos Aires lograron el objetivo, que fue difundir la obra "Parsifal", de Richard Wagner. 

​

 Así se puso en marcha Radio Argentina, para nosotros la primera emisora del mundo, que marcó el punto de partida para la radiodifusión de nuestro país


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2012)

O sea que el dulce de leche (cajeta en México) y la radiodifusión . . .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2012)

mmm,y la la birome, no entraria??
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bol%C3%ADgrafo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2012)

Las Peltier también , pero la nota de Fogonazo no hace referencia al invento de la radio , que vaya a saber quien fué , Marconi , Tesla , Maxwell , Popov , Baviera . . . 

Sino a la radiodifusión , emitir programas por radio.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2012)

ahhh,, disculpas!!!


----------

